# Zandermontage...



## Fischerman95 (7. August 2010)

Was haltet ihr von der montage (Laufblei) für auf zander und beachten wo der haken sitzt 
Und der köfi soll 30-40 cm über grund schweben !


----------



## h3nn3 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Zandermontage...*

Ich fische die Montage selbst, nur etwas abgewandelt. Wie ich gerade Lust bzw Material habe, verwende ich Blitz oder Einzelhaken. Der Einzelhaken guckt aus der Kiemenöffnung heraus und der Blitzhaken aus der Flanke. Deine Montage kannst du so aber sehr gut verwenden.
Nur warum soll er Köfi über Grund schweben? So stark verkrautet das Gewässer ?
lg h3nn3


----------



## Fischerman95 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Zandermontage...*



h3nn3 schrieb:


> Ich fische die Montage selbst, nur etwas abgewandelt. Wie ich gerade Lust bzw Material habe, verwende ich Blitz oder Einzelhaken. Der Einzelhaken guckt aus der Kiemenöffnung heraus und der Blitzhaken aus der Flanke. Deine Montage kannst du so aber sehr gut verwenden.
> Nur warum soll er Köfi über Grund schweben? So stark verkrautet das Gewässer ?
> lg h3nn3



Ne
Ich denke halt das es für zander besser ist 
Aber da ich ja mit 2ruten fischen kann angel ich mit der einen über grund und eine auf grund also gucken was besser geht


----------



## h3nn3 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Zandermontage...*

Ist auf jeden fall eine gute Idee. Jedoch musst du immer darauf achten, dass der Köderfisch der schwebt dann einen lebenden Köder immitieren soll. Wenn der dann senkrecht mit dem Kopf nach oben im Wasser steht, sieht das nicht sehr realistisch aus und der Zander könnte misstrauisch werden. Ich würde veruschen, die Montage so auszulegen, dass der Fisch gerade im Wasser steht.
Ich fische übrigens ausschließlich auf Grund. Ob mit Pose oder eben deiner Montage kommt immer auf das Gewässer an. Hat beides seine Vorzüge. 
Und die Montage ist sehr fängig, kann ich dazusagen. 
lg, h3nn3


----------



## Fischerman95 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Zandermontage...*



h3nn3 schrieb:


> Ist auf jeden fall eine gute Idee. Jedoch musst du immer darauf achten, dass der Köderfisch der schwebt dann einen lebenden Köder immitieren soll. Wenn der dann senkrecht mit dem Kopf nach oben im Wasser steht, sieht das nicht sehr realistisch aus und der Zander könnte misstrauisch werden. Ich würde veruschen, die Montage so auszulegen, dass der Fisch gerade im Wasser steht.
> Ich fische übrigens ausschließlich auf Grund. Ob mit Pose oder eben deiner Montage kommt immer auf das Gewässer an. Hat beides seine Vorzüge.
> Und die Montage ist sehr fängig, kann ich dazusagen.
> lg, h3nn3




Aha okey 
angelst du auch mit flatterschnur oder machst du die schnur stramm ??
Ja mit pose angele ich nachts nicht gerne 
Schlafe auch gerne mal bein angeln also e-bissanzeiger oder gute glöckchen


----------



## Kotzi (7. August 2010)

*AW: Zandermontage...*

da ich dich aus dem rhein bei neuwied threat kenne solltest du den köderfisch auf jeden fall auftreiben lassen und zwar allein wegen den krabben!
sonst brauchst du 10+ köfis in einer nacht und nach ein paar minuten haben deine köfis keine innereien mehr. sonst ist die montage so geeignet.
vergiss den freilauf oder ähnliches nicht


----------



## Fischerman95 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Zandermontage...*



Kotzi schrieb:


> da ich dich aus dem rhein bei neuwied threat kenne solltest du den köderfisch auf jeden fall auftreiben lassen und zwar allein wegen den krabben!
> sonst brauchst du 10+ köfis in einer nacht und nach ein paar minuten haben deine köfis keine innereien mehr. sonst ist die montage so geeignet.




Achsooo dann muss ich mit beiden über grund fischen
Danke für den hinweis angele ja noch nicht lange am rhein und wusste das noch gar nicht


----------



## h3nn3 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Zandermontage...*

Mit Flatterschnur Fische ich nicht, allerdings auch nicht mit geöffneter Bremse. Nachdem ich bei beiden Möglichkeiten auf Probleme gestoßen bin, benutze ich nun eine sehr simple aber extrem produktive Option.
Der Rollenbügel ist geöffnet und es wird ein Gummiband um den Blank (direkt beim Übergang zwischen dem Kork/Moosgummi und dem Blank) geschnürt. Es wird dann eine Schlaufe gelegt und diese knapp unter das Gummiband geschnürt. So ist es genug Widerstand um zu verhindern, dass der Wind Schnur von der Rolle nimmt, bei einem Biss jedoch, wird die Schnur mit einem kleinen Widerstand unter dem Gummi hergezogen und danach hat der Zander freie Bahn und merkt keinen Widerstand.
lg h3nn3


----------



## Fischerman95 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Zandermontage...*



h3nn3 schrieb:


> Mit Flatterschnur Fische ich nicht, allerdings auch nicht mit geöffneter Bremse. Nachdem ich bei beiden Möglichkeiten auf Probleme gestoßen bin, benutze ich nun eine sehr simple aber extrem produktive Option.
> Der Rollenbügel ist geöffnet und es wird ein Gummiband um den Blank (direkt beim Übergang zwischen dem Kork/Moosgummi und dem Blank) geschnürt. Es wird dann eine Schlaufe gelegt und diese knapp unter das Gummiband geschnürt. So ist es genug Widerstand um zu verhindern, dass der Wind Schnur von der Rolle nimmt, bei einem Biss jedoch, wird die Schnur mit einem kleinen Widerstand unter dem Gummi hergezogen und danach hat der Zander freie Bahn und merkt keinen Widerstand.
> lg h3nn3



Und wenn du so angelst wieviele von 10 bissen kannst du verwerten ?


----------



## h3nn3 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Zandermontage...*

Bisher 10/10
Das Problem hierbei ist allerdings: Wenn man so fischt, dann besteht keine Chance den Fisch, weil er zB zu klein ist, wieder zu releasen. Denn wenn du mit der Montage angelst, kannst du erst sehr spät anschlagen, da der Haken sonst nicht greift. Der Zander nimmt den Köfi, schwimmt weg. Dann bleibt er stehen und schluck den Köfi(immer mit dem Kopf zuerst). Dann schwimmt er wieder weiter und erst dann kannst du den Anhieb setzen.Deshalb angle ich auch meistens mit nem Einzelhaken. Da reduziert sich dann allerdings auch die Bissausbeute.
Die Montage, die du dort gepostet hast, bringt den Vorteil, dass man schon nach ca 2-3m von der Rolle gelaufener Schnur anschlagen kann. So wird der Haken stets im wieder lösbaren Bereich sitzen. Aber auch hier existiert eine geringere Bissausbeute.
lg h3nn3


----------



## Fischerman95 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Zandermontage...*



h3nn3 schrieb:


> Bisher 10/10
> Das Problem hierbei ist allerdings: Wenn man so fischt, dann besteht keine Chance den Fisch, weil er zB zu klein ist, wieder zu releasen. Denn wenn du mit der Montage angelst, kannst du erst sehr spät anschlagen, da der Haken sonst nicht greift. Der Zander nimmt den Köfi, schwimmt weg. Dann bleibt er stehen und schluck den Köfi(immer mit dem Kopf zuerst). Dann schwimmt er wieder weiter und erst dann kannst du den Anhieb setzen.Deshalb angle ich auch meistens mit nem Einzelhaken. Da reduziert sich dann allerdings auch die Bissausbeute.
> Die Montage, die du dort gepostet hast, bringt den Vorteil, dass man schon nach ca 2-3m von der Rolle gelaufener Schnur anschlagen kann. So wird der Haken stets im wieder lösbaren Bereich sitzen. Aber auch hier existiert eine geringere Bissausbeute.
> lg h3nn3



Mhh aber wenn ich mit halben köfi angel dann kann ich doch auch 2 meter flatterschnur lassen und dann hakt sich der fisch selber


----------



## MeeSha (7. August 2010)

*AW: Zandermontage...*

Wenn Du es geschickt anstellst, dann hast Du ne relativ hohe Chance den Biss auch zu Haken.
Viele lassen den Fisch dann so lange ziehen, bis er einmal stehengeblieben ist und dann wieder losschwimmt.
Hat wohl den Grund, dass der Zander/Hecht oder was auch immer, erst den Fisch schnappt und in Sicherheit bringt, bevor er ihn richtig in sein Maul manövrieren kann, dann stehen bleibt den Köder ein paar mal ausspuckt und wieder einzieht und dann weiterschwimmt. 

Wenn du mehrere Haken anbringst, ist die Chance mit nem quer im Maul liegenden Köfi den Zander zu haken auch nicht schlecht, aber ein bißchen Glückssache.

Hinzufügen muss man allerdings, dass die Fangmethode der Raubfische davon abhängt wo Du sie "beangelst". Bei stärkerer Strömung ist es eher die Regel, dass der Zander den Fisch direkt inhaliert und sich dabei meistens auch selber hakt.

Das mit dem Gummi funktioniert meiner Erfahrung nach sehr gut an Seen.

Edit: Ok zu langsam geschrieben ^^.
Zu deiner Flatterschnur. Wenn der Zander den Fisch nicht inhaliert und in nem schlechten Winkel wegschwimmt, ziehst Du ihm nur den halben Köderfisch aus dem Maul.


----------



## Fischerman95 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Zandermontage...*



MeeSha schrieb:


> Wenn Du es geschickt anstellst, dann hast Du ne relativ hohe Chance den Biss auch zu Haken.
> Viele lassen den Fisch dann so lange ziehen, bis er einmal stehengeblieben ist und dann wieder losschwimmt.
> Hat wohl den Grund, dass der Zander/Hecht oder was auch immer, erst den Fisch schnappt und in Sicherheit bringt, bevor er ihn richtig in sein Maul manövrieren kann, dann stehen bleibt den Köder ein paar mal ausspuckt und wieder einzieht und dann weiterschwimmt.
> 
> ...




ahh 
Ich muss mir da auch noch bissjen überlegen


----------



## h3nn3 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Zandermontage...*

Machs einfach so wie bei der Montage, die du gepostet hast, damit kannste ncihts verkehrt machen, wenn du nach 3m anschlägst. Dann sitzt der Haken immer weit vorn und du Bissausbeute dürfte auch so bei 80 bis 90% liegen.
lg h3nn3


----------



## Fischerman95 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Zandermontage...*



h3nn3 schrieb:


> Machs einfach so wie bei der Montage, die du gepostet hast, damit kannste ncihts verkehrt machen, wenn du nach 3m anschlägst. Dann sitzt der Haken immer weit vorn und du Bissausbeute dürfte auch so bei 80 bis 90% liegen.
> lg h3nn3




Okey dann ist ja gut


----------

